# Professional year expiring



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

What happen if my professional year expire. Tomorrow is the 4 year of my professional year. what will happen after that. am I loose 5 points. I am waiting almost 1.5 years now for NSW 190 visa. So sad on this. I spent $12 000 just for professional year.


----------



## naga_g (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Which organization did you to the professional year with? 
I am thinking of doing the professional year but saw on other forums of people complaining. And the cost is also another factor.
You could do a Uni or Tafe course and try a different path?

Sent from my SM-T355Y using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Performance edu*



naga_g said:


> Sorry to hear that. Which organization did you to the professional year with?
> I am thinking of doing the professional year but saw on other forums of people complaining. And the cost is also another factor.
> You could do a Uni or Tafe course and try a different path?
> 
> ...


I did at Performance education.


----------



## naga_g (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you already got your skills assessment?

Sent from my SM-J100Y using Tapatalk


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi everyone. 

I would like to know how many years the professional year (PY) valid? Is there is an expiry date for this?


----------

